# Squirrel tournaments??



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Me and a buddy did the chrome squirrel tournament this past sunday had alot of fun and wondered when and where the rest of them are i know one in brant and waterford does anyone have the flyer for both and anymore? Thanks


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Search squirrel hunting classic on Facebook. We've been going to that one since it started. It's nowhere as big as the chrome squirrel but it's always a good time. I think there were 65 teams in it last year.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I heard about the chrome tournament and I'm thinking about doing it next year.
Is that in Clio? Is there a game area or state land around there where everybody hunts or is that just a meeting place?


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Live trap city squirrels, feed them for 3 months and you just might make it the top ten


----------



## Leadcore (Aug 2, 2009)

Eastern Michigan Sportsman Association is holding one on March 22 2020 headquarters is the Fishing Tackle Grab Bag in Davison Mi. They should have the entry forms on hand soon.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

There has been a competitive squirrel hunt for youth in conjunction w/ the Predator hunt in Luzerne, MI the last few years. I cant seem to nail down the pred hunt date?? Either last couple weekends or the next couple.


----------

